# Feedback on 2011 Advanced SL



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hey all, I'd love any feedback you could give me on a 2011 TCR Advanced SL. The owner says he bought it in 2012 and it has less than 500 miles on it. It's SRAM Force. Anyone here riding one?


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

I rode a 2012, what bike are you coming from?


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

I've been on a TCR SL ISP for 6 years. I had an '09 then it was replaced with an '11. It's my rain bike now since December as I have a new bike but it's still one of my favorite all time rides. 

I think Giant hit a home run with this model and I know several peeps who went with the new design in '12 that say the '09-'11 TCR was better. 

Anyway you can't go wrong if it fits you and it's in good condition. It is a well balanced bike. It handles very well, is stiff, comfortable, light and descends nicely.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks! I'm on a 2012 CAAD 8 now. My worry is the cut-to-fit seat tube... ISP I think they call it? That has me shy. From what I've read it's a nice bike alright! And light! Any weirdness with the seat tube that you know of? Is this a buy new only kind of bike? Appreciate the feedback!!!


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Buying used carbon bikes is always a risk but Giant typically has few problems due to good build quality. The ISP is something to think about. It definitely impacts resale value but I'm guessing you will be the benefactor. You obviously will want to make sure you have enough seat mast for your measurements. Another thing the keep in mind is that different saddles can impact fit and seat mast length needs. The upside is that there are typically two collars(tall and short) and also multiple spacers that come with the bike. So if you need extra height you can use a spacer etc. This gives you flexibility for something unexpected. 

Traveling with an ISP is a pain. I traveled with my bike where ended up needing to remove my chainrings for it to fit in the case.

Other than that ISP helps with ride quality for added compliance. I wouldn't call it a deal breaker as I think you will thing the bike is pretty awesome and hopefully at a great price.


----------



## machoman (Oct 10, 2014)

mimason said:


> I think Giant hit a home run with this model and I know several peeps who went with the new design in '12 that say the '09-'11 TCR was better.


What was lacking in the '12 that the '09-'11 had?


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

machoman said:


> What was lacking in the '12 that the '09-'11 had?


The newer model was made stiffer and redesigned at the head tube but some say it lost some of the liveliness/road feedback to a more wooden feel like some carbon bikes have. I'm sure this is subjective. I know a guy on the newer model in size s and he loves his. Perhaps it's better to say that maybe the newer model may not be that much of an improvement in ride quality. I've never ridden one to make a personal comparison, I'm just relaying others observations.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

I have a 2011 TCR advanced SL but not the ISP model. It's the perfect combination of light weight, stiffness and responsiveness. I think the main upgrade in 2012 was the Overdrive 2 steerer and internal cable routing. Admittedly, external cables are looking a little bit outdated and I love the clean look of internal cables but for the last four years the bike has been fantastic.


----------



## Dave67 (Aug 21, 2013)

I have a 2010 TCR SL ISP. I got the frame at end of last season, it was NOS. It was a crash replacement that was never picked up. I have been riding for many years and this one of the best I have riden. It has everything that I want, light, stiff and responsive. I was on a Felt F1, which was a great bike but the TCR has that something else.
I would suggest either wide rims or 25mm tires. Either one will make the ride perfect.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

My M/L frame will not work well with 25mm tires or at least the Pro3s I tried. They would hit the rear seat stays standing on the pedals. I was using 23mm Kinlins with Alchemy hubs at the time. For that matter they didn't work with narrower rims either. YMMV


----------

